# من أفضل عند الله نبى الله لوط أم الصالحين غير الانبياء



## الصوت الحر المن (15 مايو 2011)

*النبي لوط عليه السلام زنا ببناته (33) فسقتا أباهما خمرا في تلك الليلة ودخلت البكر واضطجعت مع أبيها ولم يعلم باضطجاعها ولا بقيامها. والقصة وارده كاملة في التكوين( 19 عدد30-38 )ولنعرف أنهم حملوا منه*
*سؤال من  هو افض النبى ام المبشر ام الانبا شنوده *
*أم بابا الفاتيكان *
*أم لوط *
*انا اقول لوط*
*وانتم تقولن ماذا*
*لو قلتم الصالحين فأنا أقول أنكم جعلتم نبى الله لوط يزنى بأبنتيه رغم ان الله أصطفاه على الناس*
*ولو قلتم لوط فكيف جعلتموه يزنى أم تتهمنو الرب بأنه لايعلم الغيب فلذلك زنا لوط *
*ممكن تفسير عشان انا بدور على الحقيقه دى*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (15 مايو 2011)

*منين جبت أن لوط في المسيحية نبي أصلا؟ وأيضا في المسيحية لا يوجد شخص بلا خطيئة سوى يسوع المسيح.*


----------



## الصوت الحر المن (15 مايو 2011)

كيرلس الأورشليمي قال:


> *منين جبت أن لوط في المسيحية نبي أصلا؟ وأيضا في المسيحية لا يوجد شخص بلا خطيئة سوى يسوع المسيح.*


 جميل جدا العبارات ديه
تعرف
ليه الابن ليه بداية زمنية ولا لا
انت بتقول لا
ازاى ومريم حملت فيه 9شهور 
ورضع  كمان


----------



## الصوت الحر المن (15 مايو 2011)

معلش تعليق بسيط أمال (لوط )ايهمين لوط وسليمان وداود يا راجل أقرأسفر الملوك كويس
وبعد كده نتكلم اوك


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (15 مايو 2011)

الصوت الحر المن قال:


> جميل جدا العبارات ديه
> تعرف
> ليه الابن ليه بداية زمنية ولا لا
> انت بتقول لا
> ...



*ربنا يشفيك بس وتتعلم الحوار في موضوع واحد قبل الإنتقال للآخر. إفتح موضوع آخر منفصل بهذا السؤال وسنجيبك.
*


الصوت الحر المن قال:


> معلش تعليق بسيط أمال (لوط )ايهمين لوط وسليمان وداود يا راجل أقرأسفر الملوك كويس
> وبعد كده نتكلم اوك



*أهذه لغة عربية أم ضرب من ضروب الإفرنجية؟ لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله. ما دخل سفر الملوك ب(لوط)؟؟*


----------



## Critic (15 مايو 2011)

*لوط عامل ازمة عند الاخوة المسلمين...*
*لوط مش نبى !*
*و نحن لم نجعله يزنى بل هو اخطأ هو و ابنتيه*
*و المعصوم الوحيد هو الاله فما المشكلة ان يخطأ اى بشرى !*
*يادى عقدة العصمة دى اللى مش هنخلص منها*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 مايو 2011)

*لو الانبياء معصومين كليا كليا يبقوا الهه*​ 
*و للعلم ان عقيده العصمه لا اصل قرأني لها فنجد ان النبي موسي قتل المصري و هرب في القرأن ايضا كما قيل في سوره الضحي عن النبي محمد(فوجدك ضالا فهدي) و تفسيرها اي وجده لا يعلم شيئا و علمه و ايضا عندما عاتبه ربه في سوره التحريم و قال له(يا ايها النبي لما تحرم ما احل الله لك تبتغي مرضاة ازواجك)....الي اخر الايه عندما اقسم بتحريم عسلا علي نفسه و لن استفيض في القصه و لكن ان لم يكن اخطأ فلما عاتبه ربه اذن؟*​

*فالانبياء حتي في الاسلام لهم اخطاء و عصمتهم هي في التبليغ اي ما بلغوا به لان ان كانوا معصومين كليا في الاسلام يبقوا مساويين لله الكامل؟؟؟صح ولا غلط؟؟؟*​ 
*اصحاب العقول في راحه*​ 
*سلام*​​


----------



## esambraveheart (15 مايو 2011)

الصوت الحر المن قال:


> *سؤال من هو افض النبى ام المبشر ام الانبا شنوده *
> *أم بابا الفاتيكان *
> *أم لوط *
> *انا اقول لوط*


*هو الاخ بيدور علي عيل تايه و الا حاجه؟؟؟؟
:t9::t9::t9:
​*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (16 مايو 2011)

ودا برضة اسلوب واحد عايذ يشارك فى حوار سامى اية دخل
اوط فى سفر التكوين
ببابا شنودة 
ببابا الفا تيكان
يداود وسليمان فى سفر ملوك لية دخل دولة ببعض ممكن تقولى:a82:


----------



## Desert Rose (16 مايو 2011)

*هو لوط نبى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:36_11_13:*


----------



## esambraveheart (16 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هو لوط نبى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:36_11_13:*



*اتحدي اي مسلم يثبت انه ورد في الكتاب المقدس ان لوط " البار " ..كان نبي او انه كان يتنباء او ان الله كلفه بتبليغ رساله سماويه .​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 مايو 2011)

*
سفر التكوين الاصحاح 19 
1. فَجَاءَ الْمَلاكَانِ الَى سَدُومَ مَسَاءً وَكَانَ لُوطٌ جَالِسا فِي بَابِ سَدُومَ. فَلَمَّا رَاهُمَا لُوطٌ قَامَ لِاسْتِقْبَالِهِمَا وَسَجَدَ بِوَجْهِهِ الَى الارْضِ.
2. وَقَالَ: «يَا سَيِّدَيَّ مِيلا الَى بَيْتِ عَبْدِكُمَا وَبِيتَا وَاغْسِلا ارْجُلَكُمَا ثُمَّ تُبَكِّرَانِ وَتَذْهَبَانِ فِي طَرِيقِكُمَا». فَقَالا: «لا بَلْ فِي السَّاحَةِ نَبِيتُ».
3. فَالَحَّ عَلَيْهِمَا جِدّا فَمَالا الَيْهِ وَدَخَلا بَيْتَهُ فَصَنَعَ لَهُمَا ضِيَافَةً وَخَبَزَ فَطِيرا فَاكَلا.
4. وَقَبْلَمَا اضْطَجَعَا احَاطَ بِالْبَيْتِ رِجَالُ الْمَدِينَةِ رِجَالُ سَدُومَ مِنَ الْحَدَثِ الَى الشَّيْخِ كُلُّ الشَّعْبِ مِنْ اقْصَاهَا.
5. فَنَادُوا لُوطا وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «ايْنَ الرَّجُلانِ اللَّذَانِ دَخَلا الَيْكَ اللَّيْلَةَ؟ اخْرِجْهُمَا الَيْنَا لِنَعْرِفَهُمَا».
6. فَخَرَجَ الَيْهِمْ لُوطٌ الَى الْبَابِ وَاغْلَقَ الْبَابَ وَرَاءَهُ
7. وَقَالَ: «لا تَفْعَلُوا شَرّا يَا اخْوَتِي.
8. هُوَذَا لِي ابْنَتَانِ لَمْ تَعْرِفَا رَجُلا. اخْرِجُهُمَا الَيْكُمْ فَافْعَلُوا بِهِمَا كَمَا يَحْسُنُ فِي عُيُونِكُمْ. وَامَّا هَذَانِ الرَّجُلانِ فَلا تَفْعَلُوا بِهِمَا شَيْئا لانَّهُمَا قَدْ دَخَلا تَحْتَ ظِلِّ سَقْفِي».
9. فَقَالُوا: «ابْعُدْ الَى هُنَاكَ». ثُمَّ قَالُوا: «جَاءَ هَذَا الانْسَانُ لِيَتَغَرَّبَ وَهُوَ يَحْكُمُ حُكْما. الْانَ نَفْعَلُ بِكَ شَرّا اكْثَرَ مِنْهُمَا». فَالَحُّوا عَلَى لُوطٍ جِدّا وَتَقَدَّمُوا لِيُكَسِّرُوا الْبَابَ
10. فَمَدَّ الرَّجُلانِ ايْدِيَهُمَا وَادْخَلا لُوطا الَيْهِمَا الَى الْبَيْتِ وَاغْلَقَا الْبَابَ.
11. وَامَّا الرِّجَالُ الَّذِينَ عَلَى بَابِ الْبَيْتِ فَضَرَبَاهُمْ بِالْعَمَى مِنَ الصَّغِيرِ الَى الْكَبِيرِ فَعَجِزُوا عَنْ انْ يَجِدُوا الْبَابَ.
12. وَقَالَ الرَّجُلانِ لِلُوطٍ: «مَنْ لَكَ ايْضا هَهُنَا؟ اصْهَارَكَ وَبَنِيكَ وَبَنَاتِكَ وَكُلَّ مَنْ لَكَ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ اخْرِجْ مِنَ الْمَكَانِ
13. لانَّنَا مُهْلِكَانِ هَذَا الْمَكَانَ اذْ قَدْ عَظُمَ صُرَاخُهُمْ امَامَ الرَّبِّ فَارْسَلَنَا الرَّبُّ لِنُهْلِكَهُ».
14. فَخَرَجَ لُوطٌ وَكَلَّمَ اصْهَارَهُ الْاخِذِينَ بَنَاتِهِ وَقَالَ: «قُومُوا اخْرُجُوا مِنْ هَذَا الْمَكَانِ لانَّ الرَّبَّ مُهْلِكٌ الْمَدِينَةَ». فَكَانَ كَمَازِحٍ فِي اعْيُنِ اصْهَارِهِ.
15. وَلَمَّا طَلَعَ الْفَجْرُ كَانَ الْمَلاكَانِ يُعَجِّلانِ لُوطا قَائِلَيْنِ: «قُمْ خُذِ امْرَاتَكَ وَابْنَتَيْكَ الْمَوْجُودَتَيْنِ لِئَلَّا تَهْلَِكَ بِاثْمِ الْمَدِينَةِ».
16. وَلَمَّا تَوَانَى امْسَكَ الرَّجُلانِ بِيَدِهِ وَبِيَدِ امْرَاتِهِ وَبِيَدِ ابْنَتَيْهِ - لِشَفَقَةِ الرَّبِّ عَلَيْهِ - وَاخْرَجَاهُ وَوَضَعَاهُ خَارِجَ الْمَدِينَةِ.
17. وَكَانَ لَمَّا اخْرَجَاهُمْ الَى خَارِجٍ انَّهُ قَالَ: «اهْرُبْ لِحَيَاتِكَ. لا تَنْظُرْ الَى وَرَائِكَ وَلا تَقِفْ فِي كُلِّ الدَّائِرَةِ. اهْرُبْ الَى الْجَبَلِ لِئَلَّا تَهْلَِكَ».
18. فَقَالَ لَهُمَا لُوطٌ: «لا يَا سَيِّدُ.
19. هُوَذَا عَبْدُكَ قَدْ وَجَدَ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيْكَ وَعَظَّمْتَ لُطْفَكَ الَّذِي صَنَعْتَ الَيَّ بِاسْتِبْقَاءِ نَفْسِي وَانَا لا اقْدِرُ انْ اهْرُبَ الَى الْجَبَلِ لَعَلَّ الشَّرَّ يُدْرِكُنِي فَامُوتَ.
20. هُوَذَا الْمَدِينَةُ هَذِهِ قَرِيبَةٌ لِلْهَرَبِ الَيْهَا وَهِيَ صَغِيرَةٌ. اهْرُبُ الَى هُنَاكَ. (الَيْسَتْ هِيَ صَغِيرَةً؟) فَتَحْيَا نَفْسِي».
21. فَقَالَ لَهُ: «انِّي قَدْ رَفَعْتُ وَجْهَكَ فِي هَذَا الامْرِ ايْضا انْ لا اقْلِبَ الْمَدِينَةَ الَّتِي تَكَلَّمْتَ عَنْهَا.
22. اسْرِعِ اهْرُبْ الَى هُنَاكَ لانِّي لا اسْتَطِيعُ انْ افْعَلَ شَيْئا حَتَّى تَجِيءَ الَى هُنَاكَ». لِذَلِكَ دُعِيَ اسْمُ الْمَدِينَةِ «صُوغَرَ».
23. وَاذْ اشْرَقَتِ الشَّمْسُ عَلَى الارْضِ دَخَلَ لُوطٌ الَى صُوغَرَ
24. فَامْطَرَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى سَدُومَ وَعَمُورَةَ كِبْرِيتا وَنَارا مِنْ عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ.
25. وَقَلَبَ تِلْكَ الْمُدُنَ وَكُلَّ الدَّائِرَةِ وَجَمِيعَ سُكَّانِ الْمُدُنِ وَنَبَاتَِ الارْضِ.
26. وَنَظَرَتِ امْرَاتُهُ مِنْ وَرَائِهِ فَصَارَتْ عَمُودَ مِلْحٍ!
27. وَبَكَّرَ ابْرَاهِيمُ فِي الْغَدِ الَى الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي وَقَفَ فِيهِ امَامَ الرَّبِّ
28. وَتَطَلَّعَ نَحْوَ سَدُومَ وَعَمُورَةَ وَنَحْوَ كُلِّ ارْضِ الدَّائِرَةِ وَنَظَرَ وَاذَا دُخَانُ الارْضِ يَصْعَدُ كَدُخَانِ الاتُونِ.
29. وَحَدَثَ لَمَّا اخْرَبَ اللهُ مُدُنَ الدَّائِرَةِ انَّ اللهَ ذَكَرَ ابْرَاهِيمَ وَارْسَلَ لُوطا مِنْ وَسَطِ الِانْقِلابِ. حِينَ قَلَبَ الْمُدُنَ الَّتِي سَكَنَ فِيهَا لُوطٌ.
30. وَصَعِدَ لُوطٌ مِنْ صُوغَرَ وَسَكَنَ فِي الْجَبَلِ وَابْنَتَاهُ مَعَهُ لانَّهُ خَافَ انْ يَسْكُنَ فِي صُوغَرَ. فَسَكَنَ فِي الْمَغَارَةِ هُوَ وَابْنَتَاهُ.
31. وَقَالَتِ الْبِكْرُ لِلصَّغِيرَةِ: «ابُونَا قَدْ شَاخَ وَلَيْسَ فِي الارْضِ رَجُلٌ لِيَدْخُلَ عَلَيْنَا كَعَادَةِ كُلِّ الارْضِ.
32. هَلُمَّ نَسْقِي ابَانَا خَمْرا وَنَضْطَجِعُ مَعَهُ فَنُحْيِي مِنْ ابِينَا نَسْلا».
33. فَسَقَتَا ابَاهُمَا خَمْرا فِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ وَدَخَلَتِ الْبِكْرُ وَاضْطَجَعَتْ مَعَ ابِيهَا وَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ بِاضْطِجَاعِهَا وَلا بِقِيَامِهَا.
34. وَحَدَثَ فِي الْغَدِ انَّ الْبِكْرَ قَالَتْ لِلصَّغِيرَةِ: «انِّي قَدِ اضْطَجَعْتُ الْبَارِحَةَ مَعَ ابِي. نَسْقِيهِ خَمْرا اللَّيْلَةَ ايْضا فَادْخُلِي اضْطَجِعِي مَعَهُ فَنُحْيِيَ مِنْ ابِينَا نَسْلا».
35. فَسَقَتَا ابَاهُمَا خَمْرا فِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ ايْضا وَقَامَتِ الصَّغِيرَةُ وَاضْطَجَعَتْ مَعَهُ وَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ بِاضْطِجَاعِهَا وَلا بِقِيَامِهَا
36. فَحَبِلَتِ ابْنَتَا لُوطٍ مِنْ ابِيهِمَا.
37. فَوَلَدَتِ الْبِكْرُ ابْنا وَدَعَتِ اسْمَهُ «مُوابَ» - وَهُوَ ابُو الْمُوابِيِّينَ الَى الْيَوْمِ.
38. وَالصَّغِيرَةُ ايْضا وَلَدَتِ ابْنا وَدَعَتِ اسْمَهُ «بِنْ عَمِّي» - وَهُوَ ابُو بَنِي عَمُّونَ الَى الْيَوْمِ.

هذا ما جاء عن لوط اقرأه وأسأل
*


----------



## مريم70 (10 فبراير 2012)

يا جماعة الاخوة المسيحيين لا يعترفون بنبوة لوط اصلا فلماذا كثرة الكلام هنا اعتقد الموضوع على هذه النقطة محلول لوط ليس بنبي انتهى


----------



## مريم70 (10 فبراير 2012)

السؤال الاول هنا: عندما يصف الله لنا انسان بانه بار او انه وجد نعمة في عين الرب ماذا يقصد بها تحديد ؟
منتظرة اجابة عشان انتقل لسؤال ثان مرتبط بها
ارجوا ان تتقبلوا مروري


----------



## مريم70 (11 فبراير 2012)

مونيكا انت فين منتظرة رد منك او من احد الابناء لان الموضوع دا شغلني من مدة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 فبراير 2012)

*إسمحوا لى بدخول سريع بدون قراءة ما سبق

لوط لم يكن نبى مثلما قال إخوتى

لوط كان باراً فى شخصه ، ولكنه لم يحسن تربية أبناءه ، إذ سمح لنفسه بالعيش بهم فى مجتمع فاسد ، لمجرد أنه مجتمع غنى

فعاد عليه تقصيره ، فى ذاته ، وبواسطة بناته اللاتى تربين فى هذا المجتمع ذى الأفكار المنحلة

++ ولكنه لم يكن هو الذى فعل ذلك عمداً ، بل بناته اللاتى دبرن هذا الأمر ونفذنه

++ وهو درس لنا جميعاً ، فقبل إختيار البلد الغنى ، نختار المجتمع المقدس الذى فيه سينشأ أولادنا وبناتنا

++ والمتهاون ، لن يفلت بنفسه ، بل سيعود الشر عليه هو ذاته
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 فبراير 2012)

إجابة  مسيحية     عن تساؤل:
-كلمة  وجد  نعمة  فى  عيني ......  فلان 
معناها  ((  نال    قبولا  أو  إستحسانا ))
-   مع  ألأخذ   فى الإعتبار  أن هذا   الميل  أو القبول  أو الإستحسان  قد  يكون  نسبياً  إذا كان  القياس  بببيئة  فاسده شريرة  محيطة..  فهنا  يكون الاستنتاج  أن     كلمة وجد نعمة - فهى إستحسانا  نوعيا جزئيا نسبيا -  ونلاحظ  تفاوت  فى الكم والكيف ..  على مدى  كر  السرد  و  التدوين  فى الكتاب المقدس..
فمثلا العذراء   البتول الطاهرة قيل   لها ((لا تخافى يا مريم  لانك   قد وجدتى نعمة عند الله))  ..  فمن المنطق أن هناك تفاوتا  نسبيا   فى درجه  ونوعية القبول والرضي الإلهى  بقدر تباين صلاح وطاعة العابد.
-----------------
نقطة أخرى نلاحظها كم كان الوحى الالهى  يبين  بطريقة بالغة التوضيح  رأفة الله وبالحرى *   تـــــــشــــجـــــيـــــــــعـــــه*  الذى  كان  يقدمه لشخص  لوط   لكى يدفعه فى طريق الفضيلة إسوة بعمه الشهير أبي أبأئنا   القديس إبراهيم  النبي..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 فبراير 2012)

الرد من  أستاذى وأخى   الذى يحمل  إسم  ((مكرم  زكى شنوده))  جاء قمة  فى  الروعه فى إيجازه للحقائق التعليمية  التى جاءت  فى القصة ولا سيما الاقتباس التالى 
(++ والمتهاون ، لن يفلت بنفسه ، بل سيعود الشر عليه هو ذاته) -إنتهى الاقتباس
إذن هى مجموعة من الدروس والعبر  نخرج بها من هذه القصه
 ليس من بينها (الافتراء على أنبياء الله ) (!!!)  إلخ
-----------------------------------------------------------
-  نلاحظ  أن الكتاب المقدس ..  فى  سرده  عما يتعلق بشخصية   لوط :- أبرز  حقيقة  عدم  معلوميته  التامه -  غياب  إدراكه - إنتفاء  عنه  شروط  الوعى  والإدراك  والتمييز  من جهه   &- الإراده   وتوافر النية من جهه أخرى وهو ما أثبته الكتاب
-   كما  أن  الكتاب ليس فيه نصا صريحا  يحض أو يحث على الاشاده ب لوط أو التشبهه به فليس عندنا سنه نبوية بالمعنى الغيرمسيحى.
-فقط  الكتاب  قال أن الابنتين  هما  اللتين  سقتا((( أباهن خمرا)))  فكلما طلب   منهن  ليشرب  فى مغارة الجبل... قدمتا  له خمرا- كلنا ممكن  نتصور   المشهد  فدائما النساء فى منطقة الشرق الاوسط  والعالم القديم هن المنوط بهن ادراة وتدبير مسئؤلية الطعام والشراب  والمطبخ   وهكذا\\\\   ولان بضدها  تعرف الامور تعال  نتصور  لو ان الكتاب المقدس  محرضا على  الفسوق   ((حسب الاتهام الفاسق  الجائر))  ماذا  لو كان سرد الاحداث بالسيناريو المعكوس  و جعل  الراوى  ان  لوط يتربص بببناته ويتحرش بهن شهوة ويسقيهن خمورا  ليتفرد بكل واحده على حدى.   كل هذا لا وجود له فى كتابنا . وأسف جدا إذا قلت  أن    عدم الطهارة وعدم العفاف موجود فى ذهن المنتقد لاننا نحن المسيحين نقراء هذه القصة مئات المرات شهريا وسنويا دون ان تثير فينا شئ من الاثارة الجنسية فالمشكله فى ذهنية المتلقي . وتقبلوا مرورى مع وافر الاحترام.


----------



## مريم70 (12 فبراير 2012)

معذرة ابنائي عندي شوية استفسارات ارجوا ان تدوني على قد عقلي 
1- قلتم ان كلمة وجد نعمة في عين الرب تعني وجد قبولا واستحسانا 
2- قلتم انه كان بارا في نفسه ولكنه سمح لنفسه ولبناته بالعيش في مجتمع فاسد
3- قلتم انه قصر في نفسه بالعيش في مجتمع لمجرد انه مجتمع غني وفي تربية بناته اللاتي تربين في مجتمع ذي افكار منحلة 
4- انه نال قبولا واستحسانا ولكنه نسبي (نوعيا وجزئيا ونسبيا)
طيب :
سؤالي : 1- هل من يجد قبولا واستحسانا من عند الله يرتكب المعاصي ؟
2- هل من يعش في مجتمع فاسد محرم ؟ ويستحق العقاب من الله ؟ 
3- هل الانسان البار الذي يلقى استحسانا من عند الله لا يحسن تربية ابنائه ؟
4- اين ذكر الكتاب المقدس ان لوط عاش في قوم لمجرد انهم اغنياء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
5- لماذا اهلك الله قومه وزوجته ولم يهلك بناته وهن يحملن افكار قومهن ؟
6- هل لامرأة ترى قومها يهلكون ثم ترى امها تهلك امام اعينها لانها ارتكبت معاصي وتقدم هي على ارتكابها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بمعنى هل يمكن لاي انسان ان يرى الله وهو يهلك انسان بقدرة خارقة ويرتكب بعده معصية ؟؟؟؟؟؟
7- اين الدليل الثوراتي على ان النعمة التي وجدها لوط نسبية ؟؟؟؟!!!!!
مرة اخرى اعتذر للاطالة ولثقل دمي لكنني متاكدة من انكم ستتحملونني لاني مهما كنت امكم غصبا عنكم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 فبراير 2012)

*هو لم يرتكب المعاصى ، من قال هذا !!!!

بل قلنا أنه لم يحسن إختيار البلد الذى يعيش فيه ، إذ لم يتصور أنه سيتأثر بالمجتمع المحيط به ، لقد تصرف بحسن نية ، ولكن بدون تقدير جيد للموقف

هو فقط أخطأ فى تقدير الموقف ، ولكنه لم يرتكب المعاصى 

++ لقد عاش بينهم ، ولكنه لم يشاركهم فى شرورهم ، بل كان يتعذب من فساد سلوكياتهم ، مثلما يقول الكتاب المقدس عنه ، وشتان الفارق بين من يستسلم للشر ، وبين من يقاومه بكل قلبه حتى أنه يتعذب من حالهم الفاسد

++ كل تقصيره ينحصر فى أنه لم يترك هذه البلد الشرير ، لم يحوِّل حزنه وألمه وضيقه إلى طاقة عمل تدفعه للخروج من هذه البلد ، متحملاً الخسارة المادية الضخمة التى ستعود عليه من ترك أملاكه فيها

++ والنتيجة كانت أسوأ من هذه التضحيات التى كان المفروض عليه تحملها 

النتيجة كانت أنه خسر هذه الممتلكات جميعاً ، وخسر بناته -المتزوجات من أهل هذه البلد- التى رفضن الخروج معه من سدوم قبل إحتراقها ، وفقد زوجته ، وأساءت إليه بناته اللاتى غدرن به ، لقد فقد كل شيئ

++ وماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو كسب العالم كله وخسر نفسه !!! فإنه سيترك العالم يوماً حتماً ، ولن تبقى له إلاَّ الخسارة 

+++ إنه درس عظيم الأهمية 

*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 فبراير 2012)

الرد على تعليق رقم 22   المنتحلة لاسم مريم 
مقدمه : لابد منها أولا أنتى  مش أمنا - إدعوهم لابأئهم هو أقسط-  مادام لا وجود للابوة الروحية  المعنوية يبقي مش من حقك  ولا من حق من تعتبريهم أمهات أى  أمومة  روحية دينية  .-لا  أبوه ولا أمومة  لمن لادين حقيقي لهم ولا عقيده سليمه لهم.
.  فالمسألة مساله مبدأء.  ولنحترم عقليات بعض  ومبادئ بعض. وأستغرب صمت الإدارة  عن قولك( عبارة أمكم غصباً  عنكم)
إقتباس  والرد  عليه((
الاقتباس - هل من يجد قبولا واستحسانا من عند الله يرتكب المعاصي ؟
2- هل من يعش في مجتمع فاسد محرم ؟ ويستحق العقاب من الله ؟ 
3- هل الانسان البار الذي يلقى استحسانا من عند الله لا يحسن تربية ابنائه))  إنتهى الإقتباس  وحان وقت الرد عليه
أولا  أنا  قلت أن  الرضي وإلإستحسان  جزئي  وقلت كمان   نسبي  يعنى قياسا   للوسط الذى كان موجود  حوله وقتها.  هذا  أولا
-ثانيا لا أنا ولا نحن  ولا الكتاب المقدس  قال أنه وجد إستحسانا  (((*بسبب)))*  إرتكاب المعاصى...  هو كان موحدا  بسبب قرابته لابراهيم  ومؤمنا بالقيم الروحية والعقائدية  التى امن ونادى بها ابينا ابراهيم  فلوط بالاخير  هو ربيب بيت  نبوة -كما تفهمون انتم-  فالكتاب المقدس لم يقل أنه كان مشاركا  أو حتى متضامنا   مع القوم الاشرار بل  قال عنه متأذيا متضضررا  مستاءا وربما داعيا الى التوبة فى مرحلة من حياته.
ثالثا  الكتاب ذكر عنه البر  -  و...._*لم يذكر  عنه  العصمه *_..بمعنى  أنكى تقصدين بأسئلتك  الترصدية   الكيدية  الإفتعالية كونه معصوما.
البار  .:  هو  كل من يؤمن  بالبر ويفعل  البر  أيضا  بدرجات  وهو أيضا بر  نسبي وجزئئ  و  إلإنسان قابل للاستمرار  فى البر تصاعديا أو النكوص فيه تنازليا- بالزمن- فتتغير   القيم  والالتزامات  والاخلاقيات  إلى اسؤاء  -من جراء ((المعاشرات الردئية تفسد الاخلاق الجيدة)).. فالإنسان متغيير مع الوقت  إما إلى تزايد ونمو أو إلى فتور   وضمور


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 فبراير 2012)

الإقتباس :_
((هل  الانسان البار الذي يلقى استحسانا من عند الله لا يحسن تربية ابنائه )) إنتهى الاقتباس وحان وقت الرد عليه
ألاب وحده  ليس  الطرف الاوحد فى تربية الابناء فالام شريكة والمدرسة والجيران والاقارب والاصدقاء  ...كلِ  شريك بدرجة أو بأخرى  - وفى مرحلة  معينة تختلف نسب تأثير الفتاه بهذه العوامل زيادة أو نقصانا ...\\ ودور الام رئيسي فى حياة بناتها اليافعات
ومرة اخرى  نقول  لوط  كان  بارأ   برأ نسبيا وجزئيا   وليس برا كاملا وليس برا مطلقا وليس معصوما----فلا عصمة عندنا لاحد   إلا    ربنا والهنا  ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح وحده...  وهل الاب  مطلوب منه  إكراه أو إجبار  الاولاد   على حياة البر بالاجبار والعنف
أليس هذا إسقاطا لثقافة    (أضربوهم  على الصلاه اولاد سبع إلخ ....لا يا  إخواتنا  لاإجبار فى التربية


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 فبراير 2012)

إستفسار والرد عليه:- اين الدليل الثوراتي على ان النعمة التي وجدها لوط نسبية ؟؟؟؟
 الرد بنعمة الله 
1- الله قال    عن نوح ابي الاباء   فى تكوين الاصحاح السادس الايه 8  انه وجد نعمه فى عينيه وقبلها   قال فى الايه5 ان  شر الانسان قد كثر
وفى الاصحاح السابع الايه الاولى...اياك رأيت بارا  لدى فى هذا الجيل
لان بمثلها تذكر الامور-  فالقياس  بالمثل
الايه 13 من الاصحاح 13  من سفر التكوين  تفيد باشمئزاز   الرب من سلوكيات اهل المكان
------------------------------
ممكن سيادتك تتكرمى بمطالعة لايات  من 10-13 من الاصحاح 13 من سفر التكوين لعلك تجدى فيه الردود على اسئلتك ان كنت باحثه عن الحق.


----------



## مريم70 (13 فبراير 2012)

لقد قلت : *متحملاً الخسارة المادية الضخمة التى ستعود عليه من ترك أملاكه فيها
ممكن الدليل النصي الكتابي على انه لم يخرج لاسباب تتعلق بممتلكاته ؟ام ان هذا افتراض واستنتاج من عندك !!!!!
لقد قلت : **وخسر بناته -المتزوجات من أهل هذه البلد
هل بناته لم ينجبن من ازواجهن واعتقدن ان الانجاب فقط من اضطجاع مع الاب مرة واحدة !!!!!!!!ام انهن قررن الاضطجاع مع الاب كل يوم الى غاية حدوث الحمل
هل لوط شرب الخمر دون ان يدري انه خمرا ؟ هل انت الان لو قدم لك احدهم خمرا مهما كان نوعه لا تعرفة وتشربه لحد الثمالة و انت لا تدري ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل من يشرب خمرا لغاية السكر يمكن ان يجامع وهو لا يقدر حتى على الوقوف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل من يسكر خمرا مرة لا ينتبه في المرة الثانية ؟؟؟؟
يا سيدي افترض انك رجل قضاء وقيلت لك هذه القصة ((بان رجل سقي خمرا ولم ينتبه فارتكب فاحشة الزنا دون ان يدري ))فهل كنت ستصدق صاحبها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل لوط وبناته عند خروجهم من البلدة كانوا يحملون خمرا وهم ابناء انسان بار !!!!!!!!!!!!!
اين تعليقكم على السؤال 4-5-6
اما المنتحل لاسم **ElectericCurrent فاقول لك
انا لا يشرفني ان تكون ابنا ولا حتى جارا او ابن بلد  لي اذا كان هذا ردك على انني خاطبتك بابني من باب الاحترام و المعزة 
ثم اقول لك للمرة الالف الا تستحي على عرضك وانت كل كلامك وردك استنتاجا من عقلك الذي اراد ان يدنس كل شئ حوله حتى انبياء الله !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
يا صاحب العقل الخامج ستسأل غدا عن كل كلمة قلتها واستنتجتها بدون وجه حق ولا دليل حتى من الكتاب الذيبين يديك فلا نص ولا دليل الا استنتاج استنتاج استنتاج وهمي من عقلك ان كان لك
فلوط بشهادة كتابك انسان بار وقد وجد نعمة في عين الرب وسار مع الرب غصبا عنك ولم ينفها عنه الله واعتقد ان الوقت حان لان تستخدم عقلك ان كان لك اصلا فكتابك يشهد بقدسية لوط وانت تكذبه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!وتقول انها قدسية نسبية ومش عارف ايه وعمال تبحث يمين وشمال عن اي عبارة في الكتاب المقدس لتثبت بها انه غير بار الا نسبيا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ دا لو انشتاين نفسه قرأ ما قلته لحذف من قاموسه كلمة نسبية ((* كان موحدا  بسبب قرابته لابراهيم*))
يا سلام هو كل انسان له قرابة مع ابراهيم يكون موحد ومؤمن بالقيم الروحية وبناته المسؤول عن تربيتهم زناة محارم !!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 فبراير 2012)

*إقتباس  : (4- اين ذكر الكتاب المقدس ان لوط عاش في قوم لمجرد انهم اغنياء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
5- لماذا اهلك الله قومه وزوجته ولم يهلك بناته وهن يحملن افكار قومهن ؟
6- هل لامرأة ترى قومها يهلكون ثم ترى امها تهلك امام اعينها لانها ارتكبت معاصي وتقدم هي على ارتكابها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بمعنى هل يمكن لاي انسان ان يرى الله وهو يهلك انسان بقدرة خارقة ويرتكب بعده معصية ؟؟؟؟؟؟)

4 - مذكورة فى تك 13: 10

5 -- لكل حالة موقف مختص بها ، قومه أهلكهم لنجاسة سيرتهم ، زوجة لوط لرجوعها بقلبها وببصرها إلى المدينة المحروقة ، بدلاً من شكر الله على نعمته عليها ، لم يهلك بنتيه مثلما لا يهلك الكثيرين بالرغم من شرورهم ، فإنه يتبع إسلوباً مع كل حالة بحسب حكمته هو وتقديره هو ، وليس لأحد أن يشير عليه بما يفعله 

6 -- نعم الإنسان قد يرتكب المعاصى ولا يتعظ  ، حتى لو رأى أمامه العقاب الشديد لغيره ، فحتى لو رأى الإنسان شنق القاتل ، فإنه قد يرتكب نفس جريمة القتل ، فهذه هى طبيعة الناس : القليلون هم الذين يتعظون

+++ على فكرة ، أمامك أشخاص عواجيز ، وأنا منهم ، فمتعجزيش نفسك أوى كده

*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 فبراير 2012)

*يا أخت مريم ، إنتى بتسألى أسئلة كثيرة جداً وبلا أهمية جوهرية من أى جهة ، وكلها موجودة أمامك فى الكتاب المقدس ، وتقدرى توصلى ليها بنفسك

 وعن الإستنتاجات العقلية ، فما العيب فى وجود إستنتاجات عقلية ، ما دامت بالعقل !!!!!!!!

مع رجاء تحديد الأسئلة المهمة بالنسبة لكى ، لنبدأ بها ، بدلاً من مضيعة الوقت فى أسئلة من نوع إللى لا يودى ولا يجيب

*


----------



## fouad78 (13 فبراير 2012)

الأخت مريم سلام ملك السلام يكون معك
في البداية أرجو أن تكوني قد قرأتي ما ورد في الكتاب المقدس عن حادثة اضطجاع بنات لوط معه #*15*

ودعينا لا نحمِّل النص من التفسيرات ما لا يتحمله

والآن اريدك أن تقرأي حديث الأختين
​

[Q-BIBLE]*31. وَقَالَتِ  الْبِكْرُ لِلصَّغِيرَةِ: «ابُونَا قَدْ شَاخَ وَلَيْسَ فِي الارْضِ رَجُلٌ  لِيَدْخُلَ عَلَيْنَا كَعَادَةِ كُلِّ الارْضِ.
32. هَلُمَّ نَسْقِي ابَانَا خَمْرا وَنَضْطَجِعُ مَعَهُ فَنُحْيِي مِنْ ابِينَا نَسْلا».*[/Q-BIBLE]


ماذا قصدت البكر عندما قالت أنه لا يوجد في الأرض رجل ليدخل علينا؟
من الواضح أن الأختان فكرتا بأن الله قد ألقى النار والكبريت على كل المعمورة وأباد البشرية كما فعل الطوفان في زمن نوح

ووجدتا أن أن والدهما قد شاخ ولن يعيش طويلاً
ففكرتا بأن تبدآ نسل جديد للبشرية ولهذا قالت "فنحيي من أبينا نسلاً"

أي أنهن لم يقصدن الزنى بل ارادتا أن تحييا نسلاً للبشرية من والدهما العجوز الذي هو على وشك الموت

قد يرى البعض فيها تصرف خاطئ هذا ليس شأني أنا بل شأن الله هو من يُدين
ما يهمني أن لوط لم يكن عليه أي عتب

أما سؤالك عن السكير إذا كان غير واعي فهذا صحيح على فكرة
فالذي يكون بدرجة كبيرة من السكر فإنه لا يعرف ماذا يفعل بل حتى قد ينسى اسمه
واليوم التالي قد تعود له صور من أحداث الأمس مع صداع رهيب ولا يستطيع أن يميز هذه الصور إذا كانت واقع أم من صنع مخيلته

وأعود فأقول أخت مريم دعينا لا نحمِّل النص ما لا يتحمله

سلام المسيح
​


----------



## مريم70 (13 فبراير 2012)

يا سيد فؤاد انت لم تجبن بعد على كل تساؤلاتي (( مداخلة 27))
لو انت قاض للتحقيق وجئ اليك برجل قد زنا مع ابنتيه وادعى انه زنا بهما بدون علم ولا وعي منه لاي سبب هل كنت ستصدقه بالله عليك ؟ رجل صالح بشهادة ربنا نفسه يفر من بلد حل بها عذاب رباني وهو يرى ذلك مع ابنتيه ثم يحل عذاب بزوجته امام عينيه وعيني ابنتيه يخرج هربا لانه صالح وهو يحمل خمرا !!!!!!! ولا يكلم ابنتيه عن اي شئ اي لا يعلمهم ان هناك اناس في مدن اخرى ولا يكلمهم ان عذاب ربنا سيلحق بهذه البلدة ؟ ثم بعد ذلك يسقياه خمرا مرتين دون ان يعلم ويرتكب عملية الزنا وهو سكران لدرجة عدم العلم وبناته لا تعلمان كم كررتا هذه العملية لانهما لم يحملا من ازواجهم وقررتا الحمل من شيخ كبير  فلربما لزم تكرار العملية ؟؟
ارجوك ثم ارجوك ان تتخيل الواقعة وان تحكم فيها عقلك وانت مجرد من الهوى فانا متاكدة من انك ستجدها اقرب للمحال منها للحق 
انظر كيف نحن كمسلمين نشهد للوط بالصلاح و ''النبوة'' وانه يستحيل ان يرتكب جريمة بهذا الحجم وانه كان يدعو قومه للتوحيد وترك المنكرات ولما رفضو تعاليمه واولها التوحيد وترك الفاحشة حل بهم العذاب ونجاه الله وهكذا ننظر لكل الانبياء نظرة واحدة وهي
 1- كلهم دعوا اقوامهم للتوحيد والعمل الصالح
2- يستحيل على من شهد له الله بالبر و الصلاح ان يرتكب فاحشة لان من تربى على حب الله وطاعته لا يمكن ان يرتكب حتى خوارم المروءة ومثال ذلك انت نفسك يستحيل عليك ان تسير في الشارع بسروال قصير لانك تربيت على الحشمة و الحياء فيستحيل استحالة مطلقة ان تفعل ذلك فما بالك بالانبياء 
صحيح قد يرتكبون اخطاء ولكنها بسيطة لا تقدح في اخلاقهم ولا يمكن ان يرتكبوا معاصي وفواحش :زنا وخداع وووو انت نفسك لا تفكر حتى فيها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!فكيف تنزه نفسك ولا تنزه انبياء الله الذين شهد الله نفسه بانهم ابرار وانهم وجدوا نعمة في عين الرب وانهم ساروا مع الله  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (13 فبراير 2012)

*مفيش انسان بيتصف بالبر المطلق
وان وصفنا انسان انه بار برا مطلقا ولا يمكن ان يخطأ فاصبح الها لا انسان
وفكر المسيح ان الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا ولم يوجد شخص واحد بلا خطية 
ثانيا يا استاذة مريم معايير اسلامك متخصنيش ولا تنطبق على الفكر المسيحي
انتى تشهدى لشخص او متشهديش دى مش مشكلتنا لانها شهادة مزورة ومتخصناش  


سالتى كيف يكون لوط بارا واخطأ
وانا من دورى اسالك من قال ان بر الانسان مجهود شخصى له
من الذى قال ان الانسان يتصف بالبر لانه لم يخطأ
وهل يوجد هذا الذى لم يخطأ؟؟؟؟؟؟

المبدأ الكتابى واضح ومعلن ان فى العهد العتيق الاباء تبرروا بالايمان 
** فَآمَنَ بِالرَّبِّ فَحَسِبَهُ لَهُ بِرًّا.*
*وبالاعمال نكمل البر
وليس بعملنا وحده يحسب لنا برا
كما قال الرسول يعقوب فى رسالته
**21 أَلَمْ يَتَبَرَّرْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَبُونَا بِالأَعْمَالِ، إِذْ قَدَّمَ إِسْحَاقَ ابْنَهُ عَلَى الْمَذْبَحِ؟*
*22 فَتَرَى أَنَّ الإِيمَانَ عَمِلَ مَعَ أَعْمَالِهِ، وَبِالأَعْمَالِ أُكْمِلَ الإِيمَانُ،*
*23 وَتَمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ: «فَآمَنَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ بِاللهِ فَحُسِبَ لَهُ بِرًّا» وَدُعِيَ خَلِيلَ اللهِ.*
*وفى عهد الخلاص تبررنا بالايمان بدم يسوع وليس باعمالنا 
** حَتَّى إِذَا تَبَرَّرْنَا بِنِعْمَتِهِ، نَصِيرُ وَرَثَةً حَسَبَ رَجَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ.*
*

البر ليس باعمالنا فان حوكم علينا باعمالنا فلا يوجد ولا بار واحد
لكننا تبررنا بالايمان بالله الحى 

لوط امن بالله فحسب له برا كما امن ابراهيم بالله فحسب له برا
لكن حياتهم الشخصية مليئة بالخطية والكل يقع تحت دينونة الله العادلة 

لوط ليس نبيا فى الفكر المسيحى وما فعله مع ابنيته كان بتدبير بشرى منهما للنسل وليس للشهوة ونسلهم ملعون ولم يأخذ اى بركة الهية 


مازال المسلم بيحلم انه سينال البر بعضلاته
البر موهبة سماوية وعطية ربانية وسنتبرر بايمانا بالله اولا وليس باعمالنا
كما قال المرنم داود الملك الصالح


**2 اغْسِلْنِي كَثِيرًا مِنْ إِثْمِي، وَمِنْ خَطِيَّتِي طَهِّرْنِي.*
*3 لأَنِّي عَارِفٌ بِمَعَاصِيَّ، وَخَطِيَّتِي أَمَامِي دَائِمًا.*
*4 إِلَيْكَ وَحْدَكَ أَخْطَأْتُ، وَالشَّرَّ قُدَّامَ عَيْنَيْكَ  صَنَعْتُ، لِكَيْ تَتَبَرَّرَ فِي أَقْوَالِكَ، وَتَزْكُوَ فِي قَضَائِكَ.*
*5 هأَنَذَا بِالإِثْمِ صُوِّرْتُ، وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ حَبِلَتْ بِي أُمِّي.*
*6 هَا قَدْ سُرِرْتَ بِالْحَقِّ فِي الْبَاطِنِ، فَفِي السَّرِيرَةِ تُعَرِّفُنِي حِكْمَةً.*
*7 طَهِّرْنِي بِالزُّوفَا فَأَطْهُرَ. اغْسِلْنِي فَأَبْيَضَّ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الثَّلْجِ.*
*8 أَسْمِعْنِي سُرُورًا وَفَرَحًا، فَتَبْتَهِجَ عِظَامٌ سَحَقْتَهَا.*
*9 اسْتُرْ وَجْهَكَ عَنْ خَطَايَايَ، وَامْحُ كُلَّ آثامِي.*
*10 قَلْبًا نَقِيًّا اخْلُقْ فِيَّ يَا اَللهُ، وَرُوحًا مُسْتَقِيمًا جَدِّدْ فِي دَاخِلِي.*
*11 لاَ تَطْرَحْنِي مِنْ قُدَّامِ وَجْهِكَ، وَرُوحَكَ الْقُدُّوسَ لاَ تَنْزِعْهُ مِنِّي.*
*12 رُدَّ لِي بَهْجَةَ خَلاَصِكَ، وَبِرُوحٍ مُنْتَدِبَةٍ اعْضُدْنِي.*
*
ان لم يبررنا الله فلن نتبرر *


----------



## بايبل333 (14 فبراير 2012)

> السؤال الاول هنا: عندما يصف الله لنا انسان بانه بار



هل تعرفى ما هى حروف النكرة والمعرفة .؟
بار نكرة تطلق على انسان ولكن البار معرفة تطلق على شخص واحد وهو يسوع المسيح لة المجد


----------



## بايبل333 (14 فبراير 2012)

*تفنيد عصمة الآنبياء فى الآسلام .*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 فبراير 2012)

*إقتباس من الأخت مريم : ((لو انت قاض للتحقيق وجئ اليك برجل قد زنا مع ابنتيه وادعى انه زنا بهما بدون علم ولا وعي منه لاي سبب هل كنت ستصدقه بالله عليك ؟))

+++ ياسيدتى الفاضلة ، ليس الموقف هنا أن الرجل يقول أو لا يقول

بل الموقف هو أن القاضى هو الذى يقول

فالكتاب المقدس هو الذى يقول بأن ذلك حدث فعلاً

وسيادتك تفترضين إفتراضات من عندياتك ، وتتخيلين أنها واجبة التنفيذ وحدها ، وان ما عداها لا يمكن حدوثها 

فسيادتك التى تجنحين بفكرك ، وتصدقين نفسك ، وتريدين فرض فروضك على الآخرين ، وإلاَّ إتهمتيهم بالشطط

فراجعى نفسك 

*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 فبراير 2012)

أساتذتى الكرام المسئؤلين  عن التحرير  :
سلام ونعمة لكم 
مع تقديري الشديد  لحجم  العمل البحثي  .والدراسات والابحاث  الاهم التى تقومون بها.
إلا أننى أشعر أن هناك سفاهه وبذائة ووجهت   إلى  فى التعليقين رقمى 27و31  فإما أن تتكرموا بتسجيل موقف أو  إذن  لاتعاقبوا من يرد على الاسفاف والبذاءة التى يتحفنا بها أسفل أمه أخرجت للناس...  أنا إنتظرت ولا زلت منتظرا فسحة من الوقت قبل أن أرد على ماجاء  فيها متعففا عن سفالة  وبذائة وإسفاف وسفه  لاتجده إلا عند من إتبع  مدعى نبوه وهو بالحقيقة دجالا معنوونًا.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 فبراير 2012)

تناقض   ظاهر  تتهمنى إننى  أدنس أنبياء الله- وتنسي أنها أقرت فى تعليق رقم 16 أن المسيحين  يؤمنون أن لوط ليس نبيا  لكنه متدربا فى طريق البر ...
أقوالها 
(ثم اقول لك للمرة الالف الا تستحي على عرضك وانت كل كلامك وردك استنتاجا من عقلك الذي اراد ان يدنس كل شئ حوله حتى انبياء الله !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
يا صاحب العقل الخامج ستسأل غدا عن كل كلمة قلتها واستنتجتها بدون وجه حق ولا دليل حتى من الكتاب الذيبين يديك فلا نص ولا دليل الا استنتاج استنتاج استنتاج وهمي من عقلك ان كان لك
فلوط بشهادة كتابك انسان بار وقد وجد نعمة في عين الرب وسار مع الرب غصبا عنك ولم ينفها عنه الله واعتقد ان الوقت حان لان تستخدم عقلك ان كان لك اصلا فكتابك يشهد بقدسية لوط وانت تكذبه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!B][/QUOTE]

ده إقتباس من مشاركتها رقم 28  راجع تعليقها هى نفسها  رقم 16    وحد  يفهمنى التناقض ده سببه إيه؟؟!![/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 فبراير 2012)

هرتله  وردت فى تعليق  رقم 27 ::-((لقد قلت : متحملاً الخسارة المادية الضخمة التى ستعود عليه من ترك أملاكه فيها
ممكن الدليل النصي الكتابي على انه لم يخرج لاسباب تتعلق بممتلكاته ؟ام ان هذا افتراض واستنتاج من عندك !!!!))
------------------------------------------------------------------
والرد عليها  نقرأ  فى الانجيل  كما سجله الانجيلي : لوقا  الاصحاح ال17  من الايه28 وإلى الايه 33
كالاتى:-

((((28 كذلك أيضا كما كان في أيام لوط: كانوا يأكلون ويشربون، ويشترون ويبيعون، ويغرسون ويبنون

29 ولكن اليوم الذي فيه خرج لوط من سدوم، أمطر نارا وكبريتا من السماء فأهلك الجميع

30 هكذا يكون في اليوم الذي فيه يظهر ابن الإنسان

31 في ذلك اليوم من كان على السطح وأمتعته في البيت فلا ينزل ليأخذها، والذي في الحقل كذلك لا يرجع إلى الوراء

32 اذكروا امرأة لوط

33 من طلب أن يخلص نفسه يهلكها، ومن أهلكها يحييها

34 أقول لكم: إنه في تلك الليلة يكون اثنان على فراش واحد، فيؤخذ الواحد ويترك الآخر)) 
إنتهى إلإقتباس من  الوحى الالهى القدسي
-----------------------------------
يؤكد لنا ربنا  عن   عنصر المفاجئة   فى الهلاك الباغت الموعود فى يوم الدينونة الاخير.ز أو إختطاف الابرار سابقا على يوم الدينونة الاخيرة.
فيشير الى  النهى الالهى عن الانغماس فى المشغولية المرضية  الدينيوية بالامور الحياتية  ..وهو ما يطلق عليه اليوم البيزنيس بالعامية المصريه   بطريقة مبالغ فيها تشغل عن الاهتمام بالابدية فالوحى الالهى يربط بين هذه الاهتمامات وشخصيات  هذه الاسره تحديدا محط البحث فهل من يستوعب ويدرك...أو من يراوغ.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 فبراير 2012)

هرتلة  وارده  فى تعليق رقم 27
(((هل بناته لم ينجبن من ازواجهن واعتقدن ان الانجاب فقط من اضطجاع مع الاب مرة واحدة !!!!!!!!ام انهن قررن الاضطجاع مع الاب كل يوم الى غاية حدوث الحمل
هل لوط شرب الخمر دون ان يدري انه خمرا ؟ هل انت الان لو قدم لك احدهم خمرا مهما كان نوعه لا تعرفة وتشربه لحد الثمالة و انت لا تدري ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل من يشرب خمرا لغاية السكر يمكن ان يجامع وهو لا يقدر حتى على الوقوف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل من يسكر خمرا مرة لا ينتبه في المرة الثانية ؟؟؟؟)))
  @@@الرد
أولا-بناته لم ينجبن لانحراف أزواجهن بممارسات شاذه منحرفة تعم القرية وهذا السؤال مخادع لان السبب فى عدم الانجاب مذكور وواضح وهو شذوذ الازواج.
أما مرات وكيفيات ونوعيات الجماع وتقدير إستطاعه الاب على إيتاء الفعل -فأنتى سيد من يعرف معرفه واضحة مفصلة فلديكم من السنن والاحاديث المتخصصة المتبحرة   المتفننة ,
فى فنون هذه  (الفنون والعلوم) التى إبدع فيها (....)  وترك منها تراثا ضخما ثريا لامهات المؤمنين (...) من أمثالك.
-------------
 ملحوظة:-الابوة الروحية المعنوية التقديرية الاعتبارية -هى ولايه فكرية تربوية   للاحبار الابرار والعلماء الاطهار للديانة المسيحية على رعية المسيح .وهى علاقة طاهرة نظيفة أبدع أقذر خلق الله فى الهجوم والافتراء والظلم والتشويه عليها . والمزايده عليها والتهكم بإنه ما كان أبا أحد من رجالكم... فمن رأئي مادام هناك طعن فى الابوةالروحية فبالمثل لابد من الطعن فى الامومه الروحية على سبيل المساواه وعملا بالمبدأء.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 فبراير 2012)

هرتلة من تعليق رقم27
((هل لوط وبناته عند خروجهم من البلدة كانوا يحملون خمرا وهم ابناء انسان بار !!!!!!!!!!!!))
الرد
ماكنتش لسه الخمرة إتحرمت  (من فوق سبع سموات!!!!)(...!!!) بتلات أربع مراحل من ناسخ ومنسوخ - هم  بس كان زمنهم  فيه يا أيها الذين آمنوا لاتقربوا الصلاة وأنتم سكارى..
.فمعلهش ماكنوش بيصلوا وقتها- ثم من الذى قال أن لوط هو الذى كان يحمل الخمر هل من دليل -يمكن البنات هم اللى رحلوا يحملونها.
---------------------------------
إستعملت الخمر للمسافرين -كماده تقلل من الاحتياج للماء- الذى كان نادرا فى الجبل \\ويوفر الدفئ للهاربين بأقل متاع وملابس\\\ ويوفر فقدان الاحساس بالمشقة العضلية والاجهاد وغنيا بالسكريات كمصدر الطاقة.-وبالاخير  ليس من العدل اطلاقا  محاكمة الكتاب المقدس عن سرده المحايد لما فعلته هاتان الفتاتان فلاهن من الانبياء ولم يقل عنهما انهما وجدتا نعمة فى عينى الرب  فهل من تهمة جديده؟؟ وهل من اعتراض جديد


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 فبراير 2012)

هرتلة وإفتراء ومزايده رخيصة فى تعليق 31
((((انظر كيف نحن كمسلمين نشهد للوط بالصلاح و ''النبوة'' وانه يستحيل ان يرتكب جريمة بهذا الحجم وانه كان يدعو قومه للتوحيد وترك المنكرات ولما رفضو تعاليمه واولها التوحيد وترك الفاحشة حل بهم العذاب ونجاه الله وهكذا ننظر لكل الانبياء نظرة واحدة وهي
1- كلهم دعوا اقوامهم للتوحيد والعمل الصالح
2- يستحيل على من شهد له الله بالبر و الصلاح ان يرتكب فاحشة لان من تربى على حب الله وطاعته لا يمكن ان يرتكب حتى خوارم المروءة ومثال ذلك انت نفسك يستحيل عليك ان تسير في الشارع بسروال قصير لانك تربيت على الحشمة و الحياء فيستحيل استحالة مطلقة ان تفعل ذلك فما بالك بالانبياء 
صحيح قد يرتكبون اخطاء ولكنها بسيطة لا تقدح في اخلاقهم ولا يمكن ان يرتكبوا معاصي وفواحش :زنا وخدا))----
-------------
الرد
أكاد أجن من تكرار عبارة ((أن لوط ليس من الانبياء الموحى إليهم المرسلين))  .. أنا خلاص  جالى السكر. ..يا أما  إقرى التعليق رقم16 اللى أنتى كاتباه
 عايز حد عاقل أكلمه(( بتفكرنى بمارى منيب فى مسرحية الاخمسة  ..إنتى جايه إشتغلي إيه؟؟))
دى هى هى  بتناقض نفسها-   برضه رجعت تانى تتكلم عن الانبياء
-شوف المزايده والعجب والزهو المؤسس على المباهاه الفرغة  فى العبارة الاولى.من الهتش اللى قامت بنشره.
آه يعنى خلتوه نبي - طب عال عال كثر خيركم  دول رقووه وعملوه نبي  ..
يارجل هم بيقوللوكم   يا مسيحيين انهم   ماعجبهمش  السرد التاريخى و الوقائع الكتابية المذكورة للاحداث فى الكتاب المقدس 
ف 
المخرج والمؤلف قرر  يفبرك  ويعدل  فى الاحداث ويزوقها شويه عشان تطلع  بصورة مشرفة تليق بالانبياء  وفى الاخير يتهموننا  نحن بالتحريف شوف المنطق والبحث العلمى.
المهم انهم  بيشهدوا - اكرر بيشهدوا للانبياء  شهاده    شاهد ماشافش حاجة  شهاده بدون مشاهده بدون معاصرة بدون تحقيق بدون تدقيق بدون حواس
نسأءل  العيون تقول  شافت وهى ما شفتش وماحضرتش وما عاينتش  ولم ينحدر اليها التاريخ ممن عاصروا وعرفوا وتسلسلوا.. نسأءل الاذن تقول قاللللولى 
شهاده بلا قيمة لانها شهاده بدون واقع بدون حقيقة بدون بحث بدون مشاهدده بدون معاصرة
واللله أعلم


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 فبراير 2012)

تخارييف والرد عليها
((  أمكم غصب عنكم))
الرد
فى هذه الحالة لن تكونى أمنا غصبن عنا نحن بل غصبن عن ظلعم  لانه إشترط أن ترضعينا 
خمس رضعات مشبعات ..وهذا لم يحدث- أنا  بأتكلم عن نفسي.
-حد منكم خد حاجة يا شباب؟؟؟؟ 
----------------------------------------
تخاريف والرد عليها 
تتهكم عن  قولى  (( أن  لوط كان موحدا  بسبب فرابته وتربيته فى بيت إبراهيم عارفا بالبر الذى حسب الايمان بالله الواحد متأدبا بأخلاقه))
فتتهكم  منتحلة إسم مريم  وتسخر :- هل كل من يمت بقرابة جسدية لابراهيم  صار  موحدا بارا-
- إلإجابة المسيحية  قطعا لا وألف لا  لا الكتاب المقدس قال هذا  ولامفسروه ((دكتورز أوف ذى تشيرشز)) قالوا هذا ولا نحن قلنا هذا...
-ثم عادت  180 درجة تناقض  نفسها بل بالاحرى تسخر من نفسها ومن عقيدتها  التى جعلت  لوط نبيا  لا لشئ الا لقرابته الجسدية من ابراهيم .... فيالتناقضات الاظلامية الحوار معهم مضيعه للوقت والفكر والجهد  .. ومناوراتهم (لف ودوران)  فارغ.  يا خسارة الوقت الللى امضيته فى الحوار معها.
مداخلة بذيئة تستوجب  مطالبتى للادارة  بحذف عضويتها:-
(((انا لا يشرفني ان تكون ابنا ولا حتى جارا او ابن بلد لي اذا كان هذا ردك على انني خاطبتك بابني من باب الاحترام و المعزة 
ثم اقول لك للمرة الالف الا تستحي على عرضك وانت كل كلامك وردك استنتاجا من عقلك الذي اراد ان يدنس كل شئ حوله حتى انبياء الله !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
يا صاحب العقل الخامج ستسأل غدا عن كل كلمة قلتها واستنتجتها بدون وجه حق ولا دليل حتى من الكتاب الذيبين يديك فلا نص ولا دليل الا استنتاج استنتاج استنتاج وهمي من عقلك ان كان لك
فلوط بشهادة كتابك انسان بار وقد وجد نعمة في عين الرب وسار مع الرب غصبا عنك ولم ينفها عنه الله واعتقد ان الوقت حان لان تستخدم عقلك ان كان لك اصلا فكتابك يشهد بقدسية لوط وانت تكذبه !!وتقول انها قدسية نسبية ومش عارف ايه وعمال تبحث يمين وشمال عن اي عبارة في الكتاب المقدس لتثبت بها انه غير بار الا نسبيا ؟؟؟ دا لو انشتاين نفسه قرأ ما قلته لحذف من قاموسه كلمة نسبية (( كان موحدا بسبب قرابته لابراهيم))
يا سلام هو كل انسان له قرابة مع ابراهيم يكون موحد ومؤمن بالقيم الروحية وبناته المسؤول عن تربيتهم زناة محارم)))
الرد:=
-((لاشئ من الدينونة الان على الذين هم فى المسيح يسوع الذين يسلكون ليس حسب الجسد بل حسب الروح))
-هذه هى مشيئة الاب الذى أرسلنى أن كل من يري الابن ويؤمن به لا يأتى إلى دينونة بل قد إنتقل من الموت إلى الحياه))
انا لم أكذب كتابي المقدس ايتها الكاذبة -والكتاب المقدس  لم يذكر عن لوط القدسية  ولا العصمة  فيبدو ان الخلط وغش الذات مع الجهل هما المسئؤلين عما انتم فيه-نهيتينى عما اعتبرتيه استنتاجات وأتيتى  أنتى بإستنتاجات عن نوعية وكيفية مضاجعه البنتين لابيهما .. عموما أنتى أدرى وأسأءلوا أهل* الخبرة* أن كنتم لا تعلمون


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 فبراير 2012)

مريم70 قال:


> يا جماعة الاخوة المسيحيين لا يعترفون بنبوة لوط اصلا فلماذا كثرة الكلام هنا اعتقد الموضوع على هذه النقطة محلول لوط ليس بنبي انتهى
> ((((


بحروفها وبعظمة لسانها- (حسب العامية فى الدارجه المصرية)- فى تعليق رقم 16
إنتهى الاقتباس  وإبتداء الالتباس
     تناقضات


----------



## مريم70 (28 فبراير 2012)

اقتباس : أولا-بناته لم  ينجبن لانحراف أزواجهن بممارسات شاذه منحرفة تعم القرية وهذا السؤال مخادع  لان السبب فى عدم الانجاب مذكور وواضح وهو شذوذ الازواج.()
الرد : لو كان اهل القرية لا يأتون النساء اصلا لما كانت هناك قرية اصلا !!!!!!
ثم ايها السادة المتتيعون للموضوع المنصفين حقا حان موعد ردكم انا لم ار سوى ردود للجماعة المختصين في الشتيمة والسب و سوء اللسان وسوء ..............وهذا ان دل على شئ انما يدل على صدق الله في قوله ((....ليغيض به الكفار .....)) فالجماعة هنا تموت في اليوم سبعين مرة من الغيض و الحسرة من دين الاسلام والمسلمين في تعاملهم واخلاقهم ومدى منطقية دينهم وردودهم ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي


----------



## مريم70 (28 فبراير 2012)

يا جماعة انا قلت لوط ليس من الانبياء للجماعة الذين قال لكم ان لوط نبي وانتم رفضتم هذا القول واكدتم انه ليس بنبي اما انا فايماني ان لوط نبي ومن الانبياء البارين الذين انجاهم الله لبرهم وطاعتهم له بعد ان دعى قومه للتوحيد وعمل الصالحات ولكنم رفضوا دعوته فنجاه الله واهلك قومه .


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 فبراير 2012)

> الرد : لو كان *اهل القرية لا يأتون النساء* اصلا لما كانت هناك قرية اصلا !!!!!!



من قال هذا الكلام الملون بالأحمر نصا ؟



> ثم ايها السادة المتتيعون للموضوع المنصفين حقا حان موعد ردكم انا لم ار  سوى ردود للجماعة المختصين في الشتيمة والسب و سوء اللسان وسوء  ..............وهذا ان دل على شئ انما يدل على صدق الله في قوله  ((....ليغيض به الكفار .....)) فالجماعة هنا تموت في اليوم سبعين مرة من  الغيض و الحسرة من دين الاسلام والمسلمين في تعاملهم واخلاقهم ومدى منطقية  دينهم وردودهم ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي


رجاء، لا داعي للوهم في موضوع في منتدى الكنيسة، فلو لك إثبات فادخلي القسم الإسلامي وارينا " الأخلاق " و" المنطقية " و " الردود " ، أفعال لا أقوال ..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 فبراير 2012)

المسيحييون  لا يحقدون ولا يغتاظون   من  -الإجـــرام  - وما  يقال فى هذا المجال هو أوهام ذاتية وإنطباعات خاصة ناركسية   ذهانية وفصامية  مرضية -باثوليوجية -لا أكثر وبلا دليل أو برهان. تحتاج إلى معالج نفسانى  وخبير تربوى  لفك  العقد النفسانية والعقلية والعصبية  والذهانية.  لا أكثر ولا  أقل.
هذه الناركسية والهوس والذهان   هى مشكلة  لا دخل للمسيحيين ولا للمسيحية بها. فلينعم من أراد أن يضل سبيلا بما يصور له شيطانه من أراجيف  وزيف وباطل  يزين له به ضلاله وزيف معتقده كيفما إتفق ...لكن لا يتكلم بلسان غيره ولا يلقي بعقده  الشخصية وأوهامه العصابية المزمنه على غيره..
-----------------
إذا كان  لوط نبيا : ما  نوع نبوته ؟؟ أين كتابه ألذى أوحى به إليه؟؟ ,وهل له لوح محفوظ؟؟ولما لا؟؟!! وهل حفظه الله وحيا للاجيال؟؟ ولما لا؟؟  
-----------
لا وجود إطلاقا - إطلاقا  لدى قناعتى الذاتية لأى  نوع  من التفكير بمنطقية معتقد ((ألإظلام)).
.و أى وجود لمنطقية   ..يراها من  يتشدقون بمنطقية  ما يعتقدونه  من عند الله هو شهاده مجروحة   ((....ال...  فى عين أمه..غزال))
وما أكثر المعتقدات  والبدع والهرطقات التى جاء بها مدعين -رأؤوا من وجهه نظرهم ونظر تابعيهم من مريدين أنها منطقية!!
فالادعاء بمنطقية-وهى غير موجوده-بمنطقية عقيده ليس فى حد ذاته   وحده الدليل على صحتها.
--------------------------
أنا لم أقل أن جميع من بالقرية فى كل الاوقات لا يقربون النساء. التعميم  الذى قصدته المحاوره - مغالطة لم أقلها مجرده مطلقة.
-------------------------
لم أجد فى تعليقاتى  لا سبا ولا قذفا ولا تجريحا ولا  حسد للاظلام   ولا غيره  ولاحقدا عليه
______________________-
أجد قول الرب الاله يسوع المسيح أصح وأصدق وأدق حين قال

الانجيل بحسب لوقا
(( أنظروا لا  تضلوا  فإن كثيرين سيأتون بإسمى قائلين  انى انا هو والزمان قد قرب فلا تذهبوا ورائهم  لوقا 21 :8))


----------

